# [Star Blazers Rebirth] Space Battle Ship YAMATO ReBirth Trailer:01



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 27, 2009)

*[Star Blazers Rebirth]  Space Battle Ship YAMATO ReBirth Trailer:01*

[yt]qeHh1m1oXdg[/yt]





Second Trailer
[yt]3Y1mOMWDIsg[/yt]






Released in Japan last week.


Earlier teaser
[yt]8llG4Y1ca0U[/yt]


----------



## Archangel M (Dec 27, 2009)

WOW. I LOVED that show when I was a kid.


----------



## Steve (Dec 27, 2009)

Cool.  I watched that show every morning before school.  Hurry, Starblazers!  There are only 214 days left to save the Earth!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 27, 2009)

I guess Voyager isn't involved in a US version, and no info if one is planned.


----------

